# Sanatan Sikhs



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 10, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

before Das starts to write he want to clarify

Das is one of them but do not support all ideas of them.They tolrate Das and Das often does not tolrate them.So often covertly though Das is not every liked by Them.

As per Sanatan Sikhs,Hinduism is not a religeon.

Hindutva lobby is just a gang of misguied people who are zero in sprituality.

In aceient India ,there was no hinduism but Sanatan(Eternal also Called Akal,In Sarbloh Granth Sanatan is name of Akal) Dharma(Faith).

Vedas were holy books.But later due to evil Kaliyuga bad things like dead worshipping,Athesim(Charwak,Jain,Budhism),Dead worshiping,Incarnation or human worshipping crept in.So Santan Dharama was dead.

Gurus of Sikhs and many holymen were blessed By Akal to revive Sanatan Dharma.So Panth Khalsa was made.

For prsent Day Hindus,As per Sanatan Dharmis,The faith of there forefathers is Khalsa Panth and they must revert back to the same.And let hinduism die.

The Sanatan Dharam in Arbia was called Islam,In Europe ,The same is Christianity.

All beliver ,who go One with God and attain spritual enlightenment are Sanatan Dhramis or Khalsa or Sants.

As per Sanatan Dharmi Khalsa

Quote from Guru Granth Sahib Ji is popular

Do not call Vedas,Bible and Kuran False,False are those who to not think on them..

So as per Sanatan Dharama,Gurudevs preached True Sanatan Dharama to whole man kind.Sikh there for is ideal Muslim,Christian and hence a Sanatan Dharami.

As per Sanatan Dharam holy book is not Only one Shri Guru Granth Sahib JI

They are
Rig Veda
Sam Veda
Yajur Veda
Atharav Veda
Taurait
Jabur
Anjeel
Kuran
Adi Guru Darbar(Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji)
Dasham Guru Darbar
Sarloh Guru Darbar.

So if the interpetations of all the Granths Before Gurubani is to be doen as per Gurmat. And if say a jew or Christian or a Muslim undergoes a Sikh baptism.This meand that he has actually incorporated what ideal Judaism,Christianity or Islam should be at present.

Guru Mahraj did not start a new Faith but rather Started the ture Faith in world as at there time it was dead in most.

Website of Sanatan Sikhs is 

http://www.sarbloh.info

Das does not support there views on Damdami Taksal or Tat Khalsa or Honourable Akhand Kirtani Jatha Ji Because as per Das all three mentioned are also the main Part of Sanatan Dharama.Sikhism and Rightoousness as per Das is one and the same. 

Das invites a critical ananylisis of this idealogy,As this will help us to reform ourself.As per Gurmat Ninda or Critisisng is like a soap and it helps to remove filth.

Das also want to say a clear thing.Sanatan Sikhs are highly anti RSS.and often they are more then sufficient to give idealogical defeat to hinduva forces.They tolrate them till they remain with themselves.If Hindutava forces try to cross the limit and try to intrude Sikhi.As Sanatan Sikhs know there each and every art they kick them(hindutva) out.

Yet often das is afraid that Sanatan Sikhs may not be intruded upon by hinduva to currupt them.

Das seeks the advice of all Sadh Sangat.

As far as Das is concern Das would like to tell you that Das was a hindu and after comin in contact with Chetan Kutiya Branch of Nirmalas,He started to learn Gurmat and at present is Sikh with 5ks .

So Nirmalas are one of the element of Sanatan Sikhs(They were seprated from hindus by Arya SamaJ).

Das is realy not knowing what do they do in Punjab but in rest of India these people do carry out lot of Preaching and due to them you can find Sikhs who speak Hindi,Marthi or even Telugu or Kannad but Punjabi is not the mother tongue of these Sikhs.

Nanaksar and Rara Sahib etc all are from Nirmalas(Note das does not agrees to worshipping of picture, by a Sikh, of any human but idolator hindu do come and start to worship picture and end up as a Sikh worshipping formless).


Sanatan Sikhs though tolrate Das but are unhappy for his intolerance to Hinduva and heretics of Panth.
Das is sorry if some one is hurt.And seeks forgiveness.


----------



## Singhstah (Dec 10, 2004)

We are khalsa panth not sanatan panth. Just the fact that they can put Guroo Granth Sahib Ji amongst those books, is disgracegful, let alone considering Guroo Ji  a book.  thw words "sanatan" and "sikh" do not go together.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 13, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Dear Brother!

 Have you heard the word Akal it means Eternal,Sanatan means the same.Das has read this world many a Time in Sarbloh Granth Addressed To God.

If you say that Sarbloh Granth is Wrong.Then go and see the Amrit Kirtan Pothi,Das's Brothers from Honorable Akhand Kirtani Jatha also use it.

For Sikhs word Khalsa is only used once(as far as Das is aware in Dasham Granth) that is in second last verse.

But Khalsa Mero Roop HaI Khas.. is also taken from Sarbloh Granth.

As per Das and his school both the books mentioned above are as per Gurmat.

Our Guru is Not Living body but all pervasive Akal.It is Verbal Manifestation of God in the form of Gurubani.

All Belong to Guru Bar Akal as Akal God is our Guru.All Books are of Akal.Guru Ji never disrespected any book.Yes followers of those books Vedas and Kateebs were misinterpreting them.

So Gurbani is key to understand those books.

If you or Das are of Akal.Whole universe is ours.

Je Tu Mera Hoi Rahe Sab Jag Tera Hoi.

Aee Panthi Sagal Jamati

For coming in (Sikh) Panth,all (world )have to be considerd as a family.

As per Gurmat,Duja bhav(dawit bhav) this means sence of seperation from other.Thinking something second to/other then God is root of seperation from Akal so it is root of Sorrow.

Prani Kya Mera Kya Tera

Das is sorry if something wrong is written.


----------

